

Another quick tip for developers who use OSX - timsco

Someone showed me this one recently. Go to finder and select a folder or file. Drag the folder or file into Terminal. You will have the full path printed into Terminal.<p>I&#x27;m not sure if I&#x27;m the last to know or if this will help a lot of people. I didn&#x27;t know and it blew my mind.
======
natch
Useful, but why create a top post when there is already an active OSX quick
tips thread on the front page right now?

